# glass lilly pipes



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello everyone.
I was wondering if someone could help me find where i could obtain some glass lilly pipes for my 20 gallon rimless? I would preffer to source something locally and not have it shipped from the US or UK. I have the fluval canister filter good for tanks up to 40 gallon. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Try AI (Aqua Inspiration), call to see if they have any in stock. I was there last week and he told me that he just had some lily pipes shipped in. Looks very nice and just as nice as my ADA lily pipes 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17816

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

